# Expecting Android 2.3.4-based Unity ROM



## Clayloo (Aug 16, 2011)

Learnt from Virtuous team a beta version of the new ROM will be released here, so gotta be the first here to sit tight and wait for it

Take your time, Virtuous team!


----------



## Monkeyrasta.702 (Aug 5, 2011)

cant wait wohoo

Sent from my Inspire 4G to RootzWiki Forums using virtuous unity


----------



## Shortlived (Aug 8, 2011)

Ayup im curuious what the difference is


----------



## Monkeyrasta.702 (Aug 5, 2011)

you will see i tried the first beta one and is just something else not like any other rom i ever tried before and i was a flashing whore till unity came to my device and 2.3.4 it goes over the top

Sent from my Inspire 4G to RootzWiki Forums using virtuous unity


----------



## fun5199 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wondering how amazing it is...


----------



## ProreX (Aug 1, 2011)

They announced that they will release new ROM here first. Let we see that and be the first ones with great ROM from Virtuous.


----------



## Monkeyrasta.702 (Aug 5, 2011)

let the race for the first download begin but first lets warm up till they post it in here 

Sent from my Inspire 4G to RootzWiki Forums using virtuous unity


----------



## lululala (Aug 16, 2011)

The first 2.3.4 beta wasn't really smooth and all as compared to the other 2.3.4 option..


----------



## g3ismeee (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello Virtuous. Waiting to roll 2.3.4 beta.


----------



## g3ismeee (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh no I'm in a thread full of Android beginners!....Oh no I'm a Android beginner :-o


----------



## Monkeyrasta.702 (Aug 5, 2011)

lmao didnt even notice that

Sent from my Inspire 4G to RootzWiki Forums using virtuous unity


----------



## g3ismeee (Aug 16, 2011)

You bunch of NOOOOOBS!!!!!

EDIT: Oh don't want to get kicked off the forum the first day. Here is the requisite :wink2:


----------



## g3ismeee (Aug 16, 2011)

I've seen you over on ...The Other Forum...i'm meiguoguizi over there . hi monkeyrasta


----------



## Monkeyrasta.702 (Aug 5, 2011)

what up man just finish testing a couple of radios ready to crash now got to tell you best battery life, signal and speeds still get it with the 06.06.30 with rcdata i tried telus\wwe for two days battery drain after 40% is really quick and speeds notso great and with the korea one almost the same on speeds but the drain after 40% also for this rom and i guess i can say las vegas the 06.30 is quite brilliant peace out gtg sleep before wife divorces me or breaks my phone

Sent from my Inspire 4G to RootzWiki Forums using virtuous unity


----------



## lululala (Aug 16, 2011)

g3ismeee said:


> You bunch of NOOOOOBS!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Oh don't want to get kicked off the forum the first day. Here is the requisite :wink2:


there's a minimum post count to download the ROM ?


----------



## itzsnookums (Aug 15, 2011)

no he is talking about the fact that we are being downgraded from wherever we are on XDA and starting fresh on this forum....honestly still like XDA better.....


----------



## g3ismeee (Aug 16, 2011)

Monkeyrasta.702 said:


> what up man just finish testing a couple of radios ready to crash now got to tell you best battery life, signal and speeds still get it with the 06.06.30 with rcdata i tried telus\wwe for two days battery drain after 40% is really quick and speeds notso great and with the korea one almost the same on speeds but the drain after 40% also for this rom and i guess i can say las vegas the 06.30 is quite brilliant peace out gtg sleep before wife divorces me or breaks my phone
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G to RootzWiki Forums using virtuous unity


Have fun. I'm having good results with the telus radio all the way around but not leaps and bounds better than 6.30. I'm not a big battery watcher though I plug in a lot. I'm up in PDX. not too far from you in the big scheme of things. Well good luck with this beta.


----------



## matt95 (Aug 16, 2011)

hello everyone  i'm here too for the beta release


----------



## nicky1980 (Aug 16, 2011)

yeahhh here i'am ready for testing :android-smile:


----------



## jamesclinton (Aug 15, 2011)

can´t wait to test it:grin2:


----------



## drey_p (Aug 16, 2011)

I think we all can't wait to test the BETA version!!!


----------



## nicky1980 (Aug 16, 2011)

drey_p said:


> I think we all can't wait to test the BETA version!!!


:android-smile::android-smile::android-smile:


----------



## HaJeeEs (Aug 16, 2011)

Many new registrations here, like me... :tongue2::wink2:


----------



## Bornin (Aug 16, 2011)

*is getting into the queue as well.


----------



## Clayloo (Aug 16, 2011)

I tried the first beta released couples of days ago via the IRC of Virtuous official site. Gotta say it's amazing, but expectedly with some bugs to be fixed. So I do have the reason to believe that the second beta to be released here would be much better!

BTW, eager to see more new themes for the new ROM...


----------



## slimfeed (Aug 16, 2011)

waiting for too


----------



## nicky1980 (Aug 16, 2011)

Clayloo said:


> I tried the first beta released couples of days ago via the IRC of Virtuous official site. Gotta say it's amazing, but expectedly with some bugs to be fixed. So I do have the reason to believe that the second beta to be released here would be much better!
> 
> BTW, eager to see more new themes for the new ROM...


me to but i have notice that if you reflash the rom with no whipe then the bug's are gone i have now a bug free beta

it's verry strange but it is so


----------



## Numpang (Aug 16, 2011)

itching to flash this beta.


----------



## KriwilAbiz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi everyone.. nice to see ya..



drey_p said:


> I think we all can't wait to test the BETA version!!!





nicky1980 said:


> :android-smile::android-smile::android-smile:


The beta is already released in their IRC channel. It's rock.. Can't wait the final version.


----------



## slimfeed (Aug 16, 2011)

url to download?


----------



## Rat.NL (Aug 1, 2011)

Wasn't that the first beta?


----------



## g3ismeee (Aug 16, 2011)

I was on the first beta. I didn't have any issues for a couple of days, but then I was out and had the issue a lot of people reported of FC after phone call, and total loss of network signal. Ugh that won't work.


----------



## Monkeyrasta.702 (Aug 5, 2011)

beta #2 were are you

Sent from my Inspire 4G to RootzWiki Forums using virtuous unity


----------



## jakmor (Aug 15, 2011)

Gents... I am now among equals... but did we not just meet at Xda? :wink2:


----------



## florek235 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ready for action bring it on VirtuousTeam let the tests begun


----------



## jamesclinton (Aug 15, 2011)

Waiting for the beta download link the hole day but it seems that no update today :sad3:


----------



## itzsnookums (Aug 15, 2011)

i know the feeling...im going crazy waiting


----------



## jamesclinton (Aug 15, 2011)

itzsnookums said:


> i know the feeling...im going crazy waiting


strange feeling


----------



## jamesclinton (Aug 15, 2011)

Well i think it´s abt time to stop waiting !!!


----------



## mounttimp (Aug 16, 2011)

Good things come to those that wait

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Numpang (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe later tonight, they usually release stuff at night.


----------



## fun5199 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oops...still net yet out, be right back next day. Cheers


----------



## masterpfa (Aug 15, 2011)

Just popping in to say hi. As most eagerly awaiting the Beta of the 2.3.4 ROM here or full ROM for virtuosity


----------



## nicky1980 (Aug 16, 2011)

virtuous unity rules :tongue2::android-smile:


----------



## nicky1980 (Aug 16, 2011)

oooooohhhh :grin2: What is the first beta 2.3.4 release soooooo SMOOOTH with NOT one bug


----------



## mounttimp (Aug 16, 2011)

You have the first bata or second 
The first was almost perfect just the call fc was the only problem

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Clayloo (Aug 16, 2011)

mounttimp said:


> You have the first bata or second
> The first was almost perfect just the call fc was the only problem
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


True for the first beta. Always FCs after receiving calls. However, its speed and battery drain are almost perfect!


----------



## Restorer (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like we're just waiting on versions for other devices to get completed.
I'm really looking forward to this one :grin:


----------



## KriwilAbiz (Aug 16, 2011)

Rat.NL said:


> Wasn't that the first beta?


Yes, the first beta. 


g3ismeee said:


> I was on the first beta. I didn't have any issues for a couple of days, but then I was out and had the issue a lot of people reported of FC after phone call, and total loss of network signal. Ugh that won't work.


Same here.. :grin2: 


Monkeyrasta.702 said:


> beta #2 were are you
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G to RootzWiki Forums using virtuous unity


Here below is the answer. --hope 


mounttimp said:


> Good things come to those that wait
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## RaSand (Aug 17, 2011)

anxious to see what virtuous team will come up with.
guess i'll just hang around a little an try to find out how things work in here.


----------



## Monkeyrasta.702 (Aug 5, 2011)

Downloading yeah let the race begin

Sent from my Inspire 4G to RootzWiki Forums using virtuous unity


----------



## itzsnookums (Aug 15, 2011)

4 minutes left......dam internet...faster


----------



## bhdunn (Aug 3, 2011)

50 min. Left, multi-upload throttles speed. This will be a fun race.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## florek235 (Aug 16, 2011)

I win but not even close I use Htc Saga and i cant install this i will cry now ;(
I get error ace or vision needed status 7


----------



## Malooga (Aug 1, 2011)

Anybody got it working yet? I'm in the same boat as florek235 because i have a Desire S and it doesn't work yet


----------



## florek235 (Aug 16, 2011)

something is mess up with the update script there is only ace and vision included. I know that behind that is a big amount of work but we wait for VU Beta so much so VUteam please give us timetable for every htc device.


----------



## nicky1980 (Aug 16, 2011)

Graet bèta everything going smooth just the sync widget does not appear


----------



## fun5199 (Aug 16, 2011)

Finally it's out, Thanx for the dev team and trying it now~~


----------



## KriwilAbiz (Aug 16, 2011)

Did I miss something? :scared: Is the second beta released? :grin:
Ooh.. gotta find the link.


----------



## nicky1980 (Aug 16, 2011)

With thanks to mr_underhill on XDA. A fully working %stock battery for the new beta

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16754568&postcount=5530﻿
[ROM][Aug 01][ACE] Virtuous Unity 1.31.0 Sense 3.0 based on Pyramid


----------



## nicky1980 (Aug 16, 2011)

The boot and down animation is really really fantastic BRAVO Bravo great


----------



## g3ismeee (Aug 16, 2011)

Is the screenshot function enabled on beta or am I just not coordinated enough to get it to work?


----------



## haynesteve (Aug 16, 2011)

Fast & smooth on my DHD, loving it. one gripe - is CRT built in with this version as doesn't appear to work for me


----------



## florek235 (Aug 16, 2011)

i see that on site VU change download file Md5 starting download


----------



## g3ismeee (Aug 16, 2011)

florek235 said:


> i see that on site VU change download file Md5 starting download


Yup. Me neither. Does screenshot function work for you? Power and home key simultaneously?...otherwise...this ROM is really smooth and functional. So far these are the only two things I can find wrong with it after several hours and some phone calls with no fc


----------



## KriwilAbiz (Aug 16, 2011)

g3ismeee said:


> Is the screenshot function enabled on beta or am I just not coordinated enough to get it to work?





haynesteve said:


> Fast & smooth on my DHD, loving it. one gripe - is CRT built in with this version as doesn't appear to work for me


+1
In my case, download progress on notification is changing their order quickly when downloading 2 files. It's make the download bar blinking every second. Also need resizing on Calculator Application. Not a big deal actually but it would be nice having them working as they should be. :android-smile:

Haven't try anything else here, yet very promising. Great one Pal.


----------



## g3ismeee (Aug 16, 2011)

KriwilAbiz said:


> +1
> In my case, download progress on notification is changing their order quickly when downloading 2 files. It's make the download bar blinking every second. Also need resizing on Calculator Application. Not a big deal actually but it would be nice having them working as they should be. :android-smile:
> 
> Haven't try anything else here, yet very promising. Great one Pal.


Thank you for confirming screenshot not enabled....huh no thanks button here...:tongue3:


----------



## HaJeeEs (Aug 16, 2011)

g3ismeee said:


> Thank you for confirming screenshot not enabled....huh no thanks button here...:tongue3:


It's still working fine on my European Desire Z. :android-smile:
View attachment 1136


----------



## chrisch1974 (Jul 29, 2011)

KriwilAbiz said:


> +1
> In my case, download progress on notification is changing their order quickly when downloading 2 files. It's make the download bar blinking every second. Also need resizing on Calculator Application. Not a big deal actually but it would be nice having them working as they should be. :android-smile:
> 
> Haven't try anything else here, yet very promising. Great one Pal.


Calendar is resized as it should look like. It looks the same on Sensation.

We can really discuss if this is "really" nice. In my opinion HTC made here a little style mistake.


----------



## g3ismeee (Aug 16, 2011)

HaJeeEs said:


> It's still working fine on my European Desire Z. :android-smile:
> View attachment 1761


Yes it is working for me now too. I flashed 1 mod, posted on the Inspire board at XDA, "stock % battery mod specifically compiled for the beta"...one little mod...broke the screenshot. Flashed over it with the ROM zip (no wipe) and screen shot function was enabled. No more mods for the beta for me.


----------



## KriwilAbiz (Aug 16, 2011)

chrisch1974 said:


> Calendar is resized as it should look like. It looks the same on Sensation.
> 
> We can really discuss if this is "really" nice. In my opinion HTC made here a little style mistake.


Seemingly you're misreading, I said CALCULATOR not CALENDAR.:grin: The number is bigger than the button. :smile3:
Calendar is flawless for me, working great.


----------



## bhdunn (Aug 3, 2011)

"KriwilAbiz said:


> Seemingly you're misreading, I said CALCULATOR not CALENDAR.:grin: The number is bigger than the button. :smile3:
> Calendar is flawless for me, working great.


On my calculator the numbers are to the right and down (not centered), I sort of like the look. The beta is very fast and smooth, Friendstream and everything else seems to update much better than 1.31.

One problem carried over from 1.31, when bluetooth headphone or speakerphone paired pressing button redials last number instead of opening voice search/dialer.

Great work everybody.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Clayloo (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a "problem": after installation on my DHD, the system directory has only 40+MB free space left, which is not enough to install my over 100 downloaded apps...
Do u guys have the same problem?


----------



## bhdunn (Aug 3, 2011)

Go to settings-applications-manage applications see how much internal storage you have available. There should be plenty. I have 51 apps installed and also show 40mb available in the system folder.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Clayloo (Aug 16, 2011)

bhdunn said:


> Go to settings-applications-manage applications see how much internal storage you have available. There should be plenty. I have 51 apps installed and also show 40mb available in the system folder.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using RootzWiki Forums


Thx bhdunn! But, my point is i never had this problem before. So is it possible that something's not that right with the ROM or to downsize the ROM for a specific model such as DHD?

Maybe i should propose this to Unity team

Millions of thx anyway...


----------



## KriwilAbiz (Aug 16, 2011)

bhdunn said:


> On my calculator the numbers are to the right and down (not centered), I sort of like the look. The beta is very fast and smooth, Friendstream and everything else seems to update much better than 1.31.
> 
> One problem carried over from 1.31, when bluetooth headphone or speakerphone paired pressing button redials last number instead of opening voice search/dialer.
> 
> ...


You describe it well mate.. that's what they look.


----------



## OldManRiver (Jun 10, 2011)

Only thing I can report is my ffc on the MT4g is upside down, and I can't send mms text, other than that it's AWESOME


----------



## bhdunn (Aug 3, 2011)

New version is out 2.35, not beta. See VU website, home page. I am downloading now.


----------

